
Show HN: An iPod Classic Built Using a Modern Web Stack - tonyhawkins
http://tannerv.com/ipod
======
tonyhawkins
Feel free to check out the source code on my GitHub:
[https://github.com/tvillarete/ipod-classic-
js](https://github.com/tvillarete/ipod-classic-js)

I built this during my free time over the holidays and thought it turned out
pretty great. Would love to hear your feedback!

